# Do your dogs know what night it is?



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I swear my dogs know the nights of the week. Now, I know some will say it is the way we act when we get ready to go to Agility or Flyball on Teu and Thur nights from having supper earlier, to what we wear etc. I still think my dogs know in spite of all that. Even when class has been cancelled and we've know for over a week the dogs start prancing around the door at the time we would normally be leaving. Sheesh, you can't keep anything secret.eep:


----------



## mollygus (Nov 25, 2010)

My dogs know Saturday mornings, probably because it's the first day of the weekend and we don't go to work. Even when we don't go for our normal Saturday visit to grandma, the kids still know what day it is and hang around by their leashes.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

To say that "dogs are keen observationists" is an extreme understatement.

It's likely that your dog is picking up on something else, ie ANOTHER "routine predictor", such as bacon and eggs for breakfast each tues or thurs morning, .... or whatever


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

For years, I had to pack on the sly for many days before leaving on a big trip to trial. If the dogs figured out I was packing for a big road trip, they wouldn't sleep well for days. Roll over in bed and they would leap to their feet looking at me, ready to blast down stairs ready to go!! It always reminded me of the Disney commerical 'Are we leaving yet? Is it time?' lol


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't know that they know the difference between, say, Monday and Tuesday. But they certainly seem to recognize the difference between what is likely to happen on a work day vs. my weekday off vs. a weekend day.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know if mine know what day of the week it is (although my schedule changes week to week and I'm off on random weekdays, so probably not), but they do know what time it is. Casper eats at noon and 8pm, and almost exactly at those times, he will find me and bark at me or nudge my hand to remind me it's dinner time. When the time changed recently, he'd do this at 11am and 7pm instead. For two nights in a row, exactly at 7pm, he found me sitting at my computer and started nudging my hand and STARING, and was confused when I made him wait another whole hour!


----------



## bigmac (Sep 25, 2010)

If you follow some habitual patterns, regardless of what they are, your dog will learn or become accustomed to them . . . just like you do. Changing it once because of a class or activity cancellation doesn't work with your dog. They don't reason the same way we humans do. Change the activity, time, day, etc. and do it for an extended period and your dog will eventually make the adjustment.


----------

